# When is the right time to breed?



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

I have a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, she is just over 18mths and is having her third season. 
I noticed she was bleeding a little on the 12th of this month, she had been licking herself a few days before this but I didn't realise straight away.
I have a stud dog ready to go to, but as this is the first time we've done this I wanted to check when the right time take her would be as I will have to travel a little way, I was thinking this weekend?
Anyone got any advice?

Sarah


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Cav, or Rach will no doubt give advise
I have large breed and would have said thrid season providing they were over 2 years of age!! but as you have said your girl is 18 month so would ask one of the cav owners on here
lol
DT


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

18 months is a little young, the breed club guidelines are over 2 years

There is no set time to mate, each bitch is different you need to be guided by her


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

I would say that you need to know what day she is on of her season aswell as this will also help you for in the future  My bitch (dobermann) will always stand on day 13 and 15, but there are bitches that will stand from day 7 or as late as day 21!! The best thing to do would be to take her to your vet who can do a blood test to tell whether she is ovulating about to or no where near....it is costly if you have to repeat it, but breeding in general if done correctly is a costly thing!! Hope all goes well and you will no if she isn't ready as she won't stand or flag tail etc.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

I would wait until she is 2 

I put my cav with stud dog on day 10 & 12 but they are all different your stud dog should tel when she is ready:thumbup:


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, she was bleeding on the 12th of this month when I checked, but was licking herself a bit more than usual a couple of days before that probably but didn't realise straight away!
Will take her Saturday and see how it goes.
You can buy ovulation kits I noticed somewhere!?
Sarah


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

smacsx said:


> Thanks for your reply, she was bleeding on the 12th of this month when I checked, but was licking herself a bit more than usual a couple of days before that probably but didn't realise straight away!
> Will take her Saturday and see how it goes.
> You can buy ovulation kits I noticed somewhere!?
> Sarah


Yeah But - as others have said!! you did ask the question, maybe you would be better to wait until the next season when your girl will be over 2 years old!
DT


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yeah But - as others have said!! you did ask the question, maybe you would be better to wait until the next season when your girl will be over 2 years old!
> DT


Chose to ignore I think DT, won't comment anymore....


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Sarah...... wait............................. as shes a 6 mth bitch you dont have a long wait until she's in season again.FWIW my bitches aren't mated until their 19th day.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

smacsx said:


> I have a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, she is just over 18mths and is having her third season.
> I noticed she was bleeding a little on the 12th of this month, she had been licking herself a few days before this but I didn't realise straight away.
> I have a stud dog ready to go to, but as this is the first time we've done this I wanted to check when the right time take her would be as I will have to travel a little way, I was thinking this weekend?
> Anyone got any advise?
> ...


In answer to your question, "When if the right time to breed", the answer is when you bitch has reached the minimum age recommended by the breed clubs and has passed all the relevant health tests. For Cavaliers, the Kennel Club lists: Eye testing, heart testing (mitral valve dysplasia), testing re Syringomyelia (which I believe involves an MRI scan). She also needs to be a good specimen of the breed, with an excellent temperament, and should be KC registered. Of course, you may have had the tests done already, which would be great news, but I'm sure the clubs recommend breeding from dogs over 2 1/2 with parents that are over 5 and still clear of health problems, particularly heart murmer, I think (but CKCS are not my breed so you'll need to check on that)

I think you should be aware that if you breed from a dog and/or bitch that have not had the recommended health tests, you may lay yourself wide open to being sued by a puppy buyer should their pup develop a condition which could have been prevented by using health screened parents. The public are slowly becoming more aware of health tests nowadays.

HTH


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Ridgielover said:


> In answer to your question, "When if the right time to breed", the answer is when you bitch has reached the minimum age recommended by the breed clubs and has passed all the relevant health tests. For Cavaliers, the Kennel Club lists: Eye testing, heart testing (mitral valve dysplasia), testing re Syringomyelia (which I believe involves an MRI scan). She also needs to be a good specimen of the breed, with an excellent temperament, and should be KC registered. Of course, you may have had the tests done already, which would be great news, but I'm sure the clubs recommend breeding from dogs over 2 1/2 with parents that are over 5 and still clear of health problems, particularly heart murmer, I think (but CKCS are not my breed so you'll need to check on that)
> 
> I think you should be aware that if you breed from a dog and/or bitch that have not had the recommended health tests, you may lay yourself wide open to being sued by a puppy buyer should their pup develop a condition which could have been prevented by using health screened parents. The public are slowly becoming more aware of health tests nowadays.
> 
> HTH


Spot on, are you sure you don't have Cavaliers ?


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Ridgielover said:


> In answer to your question, "When if the right time to breed", the answer is when you bitch has reached the minimum age recommended by the breed clubs and has passed all the relevant health tests. For Cavaliers, the Kennel Club lists: Eye testing, heart testing (mitral valve dysplasia), testing re Syringomyelia (which I believe involves an MRI scan). She also needs to be a good specimen of the breed, with an excellent temperament, and should be KC registered. Of course, you may have had the tests done already, which would be great news, but I'm sure the clubs recommend breeding from dogs over 2 1/2 with parents that are over 5 and still clear of health problems, particularly heart murmer, I think (but CKCS are not my breed so you'll need to check on that)
> 
> I think you should be aware that if you breed from a dog and/or bitch that have not had the recommended health tests, you may lay yourself wide open to being sued by a puppy buyer should their pup develop a condition which could have been prevented by using health screened parents. The public are slowly becoming more aware of health tests nowadays.
> 
> HTH


Excellent advice, which of course will be ignored...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Dingle said:


> Excellent advice, which of course will be ignored...


I agree Ridgielover has given perfect advise :thumbup1:
i would suggest the OP looks at that post and changes her mind on breeding this season
kerry xxx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

GOOD ADVICE GIVEN BUT I BET IT WILL BE IGNORED!!!



THE STUD OWNER IS JUST AS BAD BY THE SOUNDS OF IT FOR AGREEING TO IT!

JUST BREEDING TO MAKE MONEY :frown2:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

cav said:


> GOOD ADVICE GIVEN BUT I BET IT WILL BE IGNORED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well thats one way of putting it
is what i dont understand is why someone comes on and asks a question then takes no notic at all :cursing:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> well thats one way of putting it
> is what i dont understand is why someone comes on and asks a question then takes no notic at all :cursing:


Reason is they ignore what they dont like to hear:thumbdown:

im sorry cavaliers are in such a state through bad breeders that just churn them out to make some quick cash


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think the OP was asking which day of this season she should go to the dog , not what age. 18 months used to be an acceptable age for small breeds but I havent bred from a small breed for many years so will bow to more modern ideas. 
OP, your bitch will only take to the dog at the correct time in her season and they all vary. I have had a bitch take on the second day of her season and another that wouldnt stand till the 17th. The 12th to 14th day are more usual but the stud dog owner should be able to advise you. Have they not recommended you to get health checks done, though a huge number of bitches are bred from and produce healthy progeny that are not health tested so it is up to you. You might regret it though if you produce pups that have a lot of problems later in their lives.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I think the OP was asking which day of this season she should go to the dog , not what age. 18 months used to be an acceptable age for small breeds but I havent bred from a small breed for many years so will bow to more modern ideas.
> OP, your bitch will only take to the dog at the correct time in her season and they all vary. I have had a bitch take on the second day of her season and another that wouldnt stand till the 17th. The 12th to 14th day are more usual but the stud dog owner should be able to advise you. Have they not recommended you to get health checks done, though a huge number of bitches are bred from and produce healthy progeny that are not health tested so it is up to you. You might regret it though if you produce pups that have a lot of problems later in their lives.


As I have only knowledge of large breeds my gut instinct tells me to keep it 'buttoned' but me being me that don't happen very often!

Following my initial post there have been a couple of experienced CKC breeders offer advice! Maybe I am wrong but I am under the impression that both of these posters have indicated that the CKC breed club do not accept bitches being breed under the age of two years (as per larger dogs). Breed clubs do not make these rules and regulations on a whim! they do it for a reason, which is for the welfare of not only the dog in question but the breed in general.

To conclude, I therefore feel that is is irresponsible to offer advice and support to a person who is considering breeding a dog that does not comply with the guidelines suggested by the breed club, irrespective of whether this were acceptable 'years back' or not!

regards
DT


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

The OP asked the right time to breed, and Rach tells us



Rach said:


> the breed club guidelines are over 2 years


Therefor the OP is not listening to the advice given!

If she wants what's best for her and and her breed she should listne to the advice from knowledgable people like Rach and Cav.. she says its her 1st time, so these pair have so much more experience and I would listen to them if it was me!

x


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

Rach said:


> Chose to ignore I think DT, won't comment anymore....


I was asking for advice, and I thank everyone for it and will take EVERYONES comments into consideration!

S


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

Dingle said:


> Excellent advice, which of course will be ignored...


I am VERY grateful for all the comments and advice I have been given, I don't understand why the catty comments!?


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

Why so rude?
I was asking for advice, not for people to be unhelpful.


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

Advice will not be ignored came on to ask for help and information, not for people to make rude unhelpful comments!


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

I think people are thinking that you will not take on the advise that has been given and these same people have heard so many things being done that are not in the dogs best interest and done for money alone.

If I was you I would wait untill her next season and if you do this I am sure people will change their mind about you.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

you were advised to wait till her next season when she will be 2 years old,
you then said you will take her on saturday!!


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

My bitchs dam was breed from (and registered is registered by the kennel club) at 12mths now that is wrong, I came on for advice not nasty comments.
Talk to me ask me questions don't assume I'm not taking on board what is being said.


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

No not ignored actually no!


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Will you be taking your bitch to be covered or are you going to wait untill her next season?


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

Who said I'm taking no notice!
Im the one who should be angry.


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

Not to make money at all, how terrible to make assumptions withut even bothering to ask me.


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

smacsx said:


> Thanks for your reply, she was bleeding on the 12th of this month when I checked, but was licking herself a bit more than usual a couple of days before that probably but didn't realise straight away!
> Will take her Saturday and see how it goes.
> You can buy ovulation kits I noticed somewhere!?
> Sarah


 I think this comment made people start with the not so nice comments, as they had told you she was too young and to wait, and then you said you were going to take her to the stud anyway! If you do take on board the advice and wait untill her next season then people will respect you for that.

Unfortunatly too many people just think of the money they _could_ make from breeding, and they don't take into consideration the effects it could have on their dog. (I'm not saying that is you, just some people)


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

My bitch is in fact in excellent health as is well looked after I have her best interests at heart at all times, which is why I came on here.


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

They shouldnt be making assumptions in the first place, what happened to communication no one is even bothering to ask me anything.


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

I will wait actually and thank you for actually asking! all I wanted was advise from people who have had experience about this and know what they are talking about.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Hi
If you want help,,,,why not wait until she is fully mature at 2
Health tests are also important what tests have you had done!!!
I have just had a litter of cavaliers and one of the people that are having a puppy got one from byb and the puppy died when it was nine weeks old due to poor breeding.
Im helping the lady at the moment we have contacted trading standards and it looks like they have grounds to take her to court!
Im not trying to scare you but i do think you should wait a little while before breeding your dog.
Why do you want breed her???


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

smacsx said:


> They shouldnt be making assumptions in the first place, what happened to communication no one is even bothering to ask me anything.


 Unfortunatly they might've done, but everyone does this at some point!

I haven't been posting on here that long, but I have seen people ask for advice then ignore it when more experienced people tell them different to what they want to hear.

Will you be waiting untill the next season?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

I'm afraid that you asked for advice and were given it, by good ethical knowledgable breeders. The fact that you didnt like the advice given isnt their fault.

The reccomendations for your breed have been posted, as per the breed club regulations. If you were a member of the breed club then they certainly wouldnt look favourably on breeding a 18mo bitch without the necessary health tests being completed.

I'm afraid that you do appear to fall into the category of "money grabbing backyard breeder". Yes thats harsh, however if the welfare of your dog and your pups was your top priority you would be looking at the advice given, following up with your own research and deciding not to breed yet. You have read the advice given, ignored it and stated you are still going ahead with the mating.

I am not a breeder, but it does interest me and i have alot of time and respect for anyone who is breeding to further the breed with the dogs and pups best interests at heart.


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

Not as a money making excerise.
Why does any responsible person want to breed!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

smacsx said:


> I will wait actually and thank you for actually asking! all I wanted was advise from people who have had experience about this and know what they are talking about.


THAT is the best news ive heard for a while on here 

Well done, and i will now apologise for calling you a backyard breeder in my previous post. It seems i jumped to conclusions

sorry


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

cav said:


> Hi
> If you want help,,,,why not wait until she is fully mature at 2
> Health tests are also important what tests have you had done!!!
> I have just had a litter of cavaliers and one of the people that are having a puppy got one from byb and the puppy died when it was nine weeks old due to poor breeding.
> ...


.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i hope you can answer my questions honestly


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Ridgielover said:


> In answer to your question, "When if the right time to breed", the answer is when you bitch has reached the minimum age recommended by the breed clubs and has passed all the relevant health tests. For Cavaliers, the Kennel Club lists: Eye testing, heart testing (mitral valve dysplasia), testing re Syringomyelia (which I believe involves an MRI scan). She also needs to be a good specimen of the breed, with an excellent temperament, and should be KC registered. Of course, you may have had the tests done already, which would be great news, but I'm sure the clubs recommend breeding from dogs over 2 1/2 with parents that are over 5 and still clear of health problems, particularly heart murmer, I think (but CKCS are not my breed so you'll need to check on that)
> 
> I think you should be aware that if you breed from a dog and/or bitch that have not had the recommended health tests, you may lay yourself wide open to being sued by a puppy buyer should their pup develop a condition which could have been prevented by using health screened parents. The public are slowly becoming more aware of health tests nowadays.
> 
> HTH


Excellent advice.


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

Money grabbing, how insulting what sort of person does this make you youre not even bothering to actually ask me anything. That makes you rather stuipid.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

smacsx said:


> Money grabbing, how insulting what sort of person does this make you youre not even bothering to actually ask me anything. That makes you rather stuipid.


Have you read my last post!!!
Why wont you answer my questions???


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

If you came on here and said I have a bitch that is 2+ with heart and eye certificates and an MRI scan (Or at the very least the stud dog was MRI'd) we would help all we can

I cannot help out someone who thinks its ok to breed from an 18 month old bitch and who thinks because the Dam was bred from at 12 months it's ok !

Harsh ? YES ! 
Do I care ?? Nope 

Cavaliers are my breed, I have spent hours an hours and a lot of money researching and health testing before breeding, the breed is in a mess, it doesn't need people adding to it

Is your bitch health tested BTW ?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

smacsx said:


> Money grabbing, how insulting what sort of person does this make you youre not even bothering to actually ask me anything. That makes you rather stuipid.


I think both Cav and Rach have put some valid points across! And also asked some important questions that one would expect any responsible stud owner to ask! Maybe if you apply you time to replying to to these you may well find that peeps opinions alter!!! We can only go on the facts we have!
Which happen to be underage bitch with no health testing!! did you really expect us to welcome your plans with encouragement and open arms??
regards
DT


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

Who said I was scared Im actually quite disappointed that so many people jump to conclusions without even asking me anything.
I want the best for my bitch, and WANT to do the RIGHT thing.
I will wait as I said because I want to the right thing, never having breed before I wanted to ask for advise! not abuse.
I wanted to breed from her for many reason, and the first thing was not to make money.
I love animals and have had over the years various pets.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

smacsx said:


> Money grabbing, how insulting what sort of person does this make you youre not even bothering to actually ask me anything. That makes you rather stuipid.


you obviously havent read my apology

However NEVER call me stupid.

Perhaps as i was writing a rather long post you posted in the meantime - did you think of that?


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

No I expected informed advise, from people who have breed themselves and know what there talking about.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> you obviously havent read my apology
> 
> However NEVER call me stupid.
> 
> Perhaps as i was writing a rather long post you posted in the meantime - did you think of that?


I think that was aimed at me not you


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

If a person jumps to conclusions without talking to the person what would you call them?


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

When did i say it was ok?


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

smacsx said:


> No I expected informed advise, from people who have breed themselves and know what there talking about.


Informed advise ? ok.....

Take your bitch to a Cardiologist - get her heart tested
Take your bitch to an Opthalmist - get her eye tested

If she passes both, take herfor an MRI scan to look for Syringomyelia

If she passes all of these, research her pedigree and find the best stud dog to suit her, and check that he has been health tested too


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

smacsx said:


> If a person jumps to conclusions without talking to the person what would you call them?


I dont want play sill games.
As you dog had any tests done because that is the main thing!
Did your stud not tel you all this??


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

cav said:


> I think that was aimed at me not you


ahh well that makes 2 of us that called her a BYB then :hand: :nono:

Just as an aside to the OP

You mentioned an INTENT to breed, and only was asking advice on the DAY to breed. You were given other advice, which i am very thankful you have taken. However with the intent to breed your untested bitch from dubious parentage (you said yourself that she was only 12mo - NO good breeder would allow that) implies a decision made. I'm glad you have had time to re-think your decision.

*Will you now be organising all the relevant health tets for your bitch?, and ensuring the stud dog has had the same?*


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

My bitch has all of the above health tests and as I said is in good health.


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

If I have read it right - her Dam was 12 months when she was bred from, your bitch is 18 months

Club guidelines say that the bitch should be 2.5 years and the parents 5 - all with clear hearts

So your bitch is 18 months and the Dam 2.5 ? That of course if your bitch was from her 1st litter

Can you see why we are not being very helpful ?


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

smacsx said:


> My bitch has all of the above health tests and as I said is in good health.


She has been MRI'd ? Great news !
Did you send the results off to help with the EBV ? They need as many as they can get 

Although the reccomendation as I'm sure you are aware, is that the dog should be over 2.5 for a scan


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

smacsx said:


> If a person jumps to conclusions without talking to the person what would you call them?


if thats the case then surely i could call you stupid for not reading my other post?

I dont want to argue over it.

The simple fact here is that you wont get much support if you breed from an underage untested bitch, or if you put her to an intested stud.

I have asked you some questions regarding the testing and the CKC breeders here have advised you which tests you need for your stud and bitch.

The information about her parentage is important. A 12mo puppy mum, should never have been bred from in the firstplace, and it puts into question the quality of your own bitch. Perhaps you could email her pedigree to one of the cav breeders here who may be able to advise.


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> The information about her parentage is important. A 12mo puppy mum, should never have been bred from in the firstplace, and it puts into question the quality of your own bitch. Perhaps you could email her pedigree to one of the cav breeders here who may be able to advise.


I am more than happy to do this

[email protected]


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

I said my bitch came from a 12mth old dam! which was then registered by the Kennel Club, that is wrong.
My Bitch is 18mths and I was looking into breeding from her, now from what everyone is saying its from 2yrs+ not 18mths which is what I had been told before.
Its not helpful to jump to conclusions I was asking for advise which I am taking on board.


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

smacsx said:


> I said my bitch came from a 12mth old dam! which was then registered by the Kennel Club, that is wrong.
> My Bitch is 18mths and I was looking into breeding from her, now from what everyone is saying its from 2yrs+ not 18mths which is what I had been told before.
> Its not helpful to jump to conclusions I was asking for advise which I am taking on board.


If you would like to contact me off the board I will help all I can, have left my email in the above post


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Rach said:


> She has been MRI'd ? Great news !
> Did you send the results off to help with the EBV ? They need as many as they can get
> 
> Although the reccomendation as I'm sure you are aware, is that the dog should be over 2.5 for a scan


Yep i know for a fact that our referral centre with mri scanner wont scan until the dog is at least 30months old. I was there with mums chi a few weeks ago waiting for his latest scans (ultrasound for cushings) and was chatting to a lady with a potential stud boy waiting for his scan.


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

I did send her details to a long standing breeder.


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> Yep i know for a fact that our referral centre with mri scanner wont scan until the dog is at least 30months old. I was there with mums chi a few weeks ago waiting for his latest scans (ultrasound for cushings) and was chatting to a lady with a potential stud boy waiting for his scan.


With Cavaliers you can scan under 2.5 but they say to tie in with the MVD breeding protocal that 2.5 is the ideal age for breeding stock to be scanned

To be honest we are all still learning, SM is really not straight forward but the least we can do is MRI scan


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

smacsx said:


> I did send her details to a long standing breeder.


And she/he said it was ok to breed from her now ?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

smacsx said:


> I did send her details to a long standing breeder.


and what did the say??
as your had stud clear health tests done??


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Rach said:


> With Cavaliers you can scan under 2.5 but they say to tie in with the MVD breeding protocal that 2.5 is the ideal age for breeding stock to be scanned
> 
> To be honest we are all still learning, SM is really not straight forward but the least we can do is MRI scan


Ahh maybe it was the protocol that she was talking about then . SM confuses me, but its fantastic that all the good ckc breeders are pulling out all the stops to try and solve the puzzle!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Rach said:


> With Cavaliers you can scan under 2.5 but they say to tie in with the MVD breeding protocal that 2.5 is the ideal age for breeding stock to be scanned
> 
> To be honest we are all still learning, SM is really not straight forward but the least we can do is MRI scan


My girl was done at 3 and she was clear.


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> Ahh maybe it was the protocol that she was talking about then . SM confuses me, but its fantastic that all the good ckc breeders are pulling out all the stops to try and solve the puzzle!


SM confuses me too !
The sooner they find the DNA marker the better, but until then we carry on scanning and stick to the breeding protocol, that's all we can do


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Rach said:


> SM confuses me too !
> The sooner they find the DNA marker the better, but until then we carry on scanning and stick to the breeding protocol, that's all we can do


and me as well
but the main thing is we do all we can


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

She was ok with me bringing my bitch to her yes!


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

Her dog has had all the tests aswell.


----------



## smacsx (May 19, 2009)

I am actually still here so you can ask me whatever is confusing you.


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

If you say your bitch has had all the health tests and passed thats great !
I would just ask that you wait until at least her next season


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

if your bitch and the stud have both had all their health tests done and you are going to wait till her next season i dont think much more can be said on this thread as it seems to be going round in circles, x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Same advice as Rach
I would wait until the next season if all the dogs are clear


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Rach said:


> If you say your bitch has had all the health tests and passed thats great !
> I would just ask that you wait until at least her next season


I don't no anything about breeding!.But i wouldn't buy a pup who was born to a young mum. just wondered would any of you pro breeder's sorry if this is a bit off thread?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

kira99 said:


> if your bitch and the stud have both had all their health tests done and you are going to wait till her next season i dont think much more can be said on this thread as it seems to be going round in circles, x


agreed x


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

christine c said:


> I don't no anything about breeding!.But i wouldn't buy a pup who was born to a young mum. just wondered would any of you pro breeder's sorry if this is a bit off thread?


NO !!!

Heart testing has to be done every year 
Eye tests at 12 months
MRI Scans at 2.5

Parents of the breeding bitch and dog should be over 5 with clear hearts

That is what I'd be looking for if buying a pup, still no guarantees but it would show me that the breeder is doing all she can to breed good healthy dogs


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Rach said:


> NO !!!
> 
> Heart testing has to be done every year
> Eye tests at 12 months
> ...


Thank's for that wasn't being rude i just wondered


----------

